# breeding supers



## 1piranhaman (Apr 21, 2004)

i know they are still new in the trading world, but does anyone know if it is possible to breed supers "just as easy" or at all when compared to breeding regular natts? i know you can purchase them at about 6" and with a couple months of growing they would possibly be about that size.
any comments would be appreciated.


----------



## prdemon (Aug 1, 2003)

yeah id like some proof of "anybody" breeding them in captivity also!


----------

